# A New 'Scope Is In Town!



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally did it, pulled the trigger on a Rigol DS1104Z-S Plus 100 MHz Digital Oscilloscope! Boy oh boy, this thing has practically infinite capabilities! It's not only a 4-trace 'scope, it's also a two channel signal generator with arbitrary waveform generation capability! If that's not enough, it's also a 16 channel digital logic analyzer as well!

Still trying to learn my way around it, sure has more features than my previous bench 'scope! I still have to get the 16-channel logic analyzer cable to complete the package, that's coming soon.

As soon as I am sure this one is 100%, I'll have a nice dual-trace digital storage 'scope for sale, the ATTEN ADS1102CAL. I bought it a few years ago, still looks and works like new, it just doesn't have the same capability as this one.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Man that is NICE! Four traces is s nice feature.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I've wanted a 4-trace scope for some time, and lately several projects were on the bench where it would have been real handy, so I finally bit the bullet.

Having the 2-channel function generator and the 16 line logic analyzer pushed me over the edge!

About the cost of a Legacy steamer, but hopefully it'll earn it's keep.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm getting ready to spring for a new Fluke 177 or 179.

The old Fluke 8000A on the bench isn't cutting it any more.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm still muddling along with my Fluke 117, and I have my aging but still working Fluke 8012A. Of course, I have three or four of the cheap Harbor Freight meters around, those are my loaners if someone asks to borrow a meter. 

















For portability, you can't beat the MusTool MDS8207 Oscilloscope Multi-meter, I take that when I'm on the go. Two units in one, a 'scope and a meter.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

sure beats my Tektronix storage scope , but I'm at the point where there is no need to upgrade ..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

wvgca said:


> sure beats my Tektronix storage scope , but I'm at the point where there is no need to upgrade ..


Need? When did "need" have anything to do with it?  Well, I will certainly use the extra features, but the case can be made that I didn't "need" them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Need? When did "need" have anything to do with it?  Well, I will certainly use the extra features, but the case can be made that I didn't "need" them.


Next year a better one will be offered. 
But, one can never have too many.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was considering the 117, but I want the US made lifetime warranty, so I'm going to suck it up and spend the money.

We used the 8000A in the field for diagnosing faults on Minuteman II. That was a long time ago and tech has surpassed a lot of its capabilities. It was a great meter in the field though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The stuff I use a multi-meter for doesn't warrant spending a ton of money. For many years I had the Fluke 77, it finally decided that it couldn't measure accurately, and I couldn't even zero the ohms. It cost more to calibrate it than to replace it with the 117, so I just moved on. I've had the 8012A for at least 20 years, and I got it used. Still measures pretty accurately based on a couple of standards I have to check. I have several precision voltage standards and an assortment of .1% resistors that I can do a "poor man's calibration" with.

The 'scope, OTOH, is a tool that I'd be lost without at times.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a 'scope will do a lot of things that a meter won't... one [or two] are definitely a worth while investment ..


----------



## Streamliner (Feb 21, 2021)

I’ve always been one of those guys who wants the BIGGEST, best, most deluxe item, but was never interested enough to learn how to use all the functions. My first stereo receiver was a Pioneer 1010, as shown in the photo. It was top of the line at the time in the 1970’s. I knew how to turn it on, adjust the volume, base & treble and THAT was it. My current car has so many functions that I know nothing about, it’s ridiculous! I’ve always been in awe of guys like the OP, who really are technologically inclined.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a Mustool MT8206, can't say I'm impressed with the Oscilloscope function, but the multimeter display is by far the easiest to read, so I take it everywhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I only got the MT8206 so I could toss it in a toolbox and take it with me. The 'scope works OK for basic stuff. One of the things I wanted it for was to check actual DCS signal levels on layouts, I needed a 'scope for stuff like that. When I'm working on the bench, clearly I want a real 'scope, and now I have a "super" real 'scope. 

I do have to say, the old ATTEN ADS 1102CAL served me well. Watch for it to show up in "for-sale" forum.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i still prefer the name brands , such as B&K, Tektronix , but the offshore stuff is making leaps and bounds lately ...on the used market [where i normally purchase] the name brand stuff shows up more often, don't know why ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to have a Tek 'scope with the capabilities I got with the Rigol, but it would be three or four times the price! I'm not that sold on B&K, I've had some of their equipment that didn't make the grade.

I suspect the used market sees the brand name stuff simply because large companies rotate out test equipment after a few years. I know when I was consulting for an aerospace firm, I got a great deal on several pieces of top shelf test equipment because they were replacing it. The best deal is when they gave me a couple of pieces of HP test equipment, a function generator and a frequency counter. I also bought a Tektronix 2430A for $400 at the same time, sold it almost ten years later for more money!  I still have the function generator on my bench, an oldie but a goodie.


----------

